#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درایور پرینتر citic pb2

## m2sh

سلام دوستان 

کسی درایور این پرینتر رو داره ؟

ممنونم

----------

*amen*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mobcer

کسی نداره ؟ منم لازم دارم

----------


## abirkabir98

آقا یافتم.نمود بارز تولید ملی شد.میدونم چقدر دنبالش بودید و دوست دارید  این پرینتر رو به ویندوز 7 بشناسونید.خصوصا ادارات و بیمارستانها که سیستم  هاشون داره اپدیت میشه.این شرکت سیتیک که خودش همه چیزو ول کرده زده تو کار  ساخت وساز ،خود شرکت تو هنگ کنگه،برای ویندوز ایکس پی با iBM X24  میشناسینمدش،روی سون و ویندوزهای بالاتر این X24 نیست تو لیست درایور ها،تو  سایت های کشور دوست و برادر روسیه یکسری راهها براش گفته که با 1. OKI  Generic Dot-Matrix 24Pin PrinterEPSON LQ Series 1 (136)
بشناسیمونش که به زبان فارسی ما نمیخوره،ما شانسی شانسی با انتخاب شرکت Generic
بعد انتخاب Generic IBM Graphic 9 pin نصب کردیم چه درایوری شد آقا.کسی اگه سوالی تشکری داشت  ایمیل بزنه

----------

*bojnourd*

----------


## jcom

سلام
دوست عزیز
من این درایوری که گفتی انتخاب کردم ولی هنوز پرینتر میزنه نصب نشده تو قسمت device and printer و پرینتر جدید هم پرینت نمیگیره
میشه بیشتر بگی چیکار کردی؟
ویندوز من 7 64 بیت هست

----------


## abirkabir98

ویندوزی که من استفاده کردم 32 بیت بود،تو پست های دیگه هم دیده بودم که کلا با 64 بیت مشکل داره

----------


## pejmanzq91

> آقا یافتم.نمود بارز تولید ملی شد.میدونم چقدر دنبالش بودید و دوست دارید  این پرینتر رو به ویندوز 7 بشناسونید.خصوصا ادارات و بیمارستانها که سیستم  هاشون داره اپدیت میشه.این شرکت سیتیک که خودش همه چیزو ول کرده زده تو کار  ساخت وساز ،خود شرکت تو هنگ کنگه،برای ویندوز ایکس پی با iBM X24  میشناسینمدش،روی سون و ویندوزهای بالاتر این X24 نیست تو لیست درایور ها،تو  سایت های کشور دوست و برادر روسیه یکسری راهها براش گفته که با 1. OKI  Generic Dot-Matrix 24Pin PrinterEPSON LQ Series 1 (136)
> بشناسیمونش که به زبان فارسی ما نمیخوره،ما شانسی شانسی با انتخاب شرکت Generic
> بعد انتخاب Generic IBM Graphic 9 pin نصب کردیم چه درایوری شد آقا.کسی اگه سوالی تشکری داشت  ایمیل بزنه



مهندس دمت گرم 
خیلی عالی بود

----------

